# TiVo Edge for Antenna and Mini Lux Issue and Questions



## John Eaton (Feb 12, 2018)

Planning my escape from DirecTV after 26 years. Just purchased an Edge for Antenna with lifetime subscription from Channel Master. I also purchased a TiVo Mini directly from TiVo. 

I have a roof mounted CM-4228 antenna with a CM-7778 preamp and a CM-3418 distribution amp. OTA reception is fine. I also have an Actiontec Bonded MoCA network with six ECB6200 network adapters. Thus, I have an ethernet connection at all seven OTA TV locations.

The Edge works great, love the interface. I did have an issue getting the Mini Lux connected to the Edge, but TiVo support resolved this for me.

Edge and Ethernet connected Mini are now working well with one issue. Occasionally, when I select live TV on the Mini, I get a V88 error. The message states: “Can’t Watch Live TV Now” … “because the Media Room TiVo is restarting. Once the TiVo box has finished, you will be able to watch live TV again.”

I think I figured out this message is displayed on the Mini when the Edge is recording a show. 

My question: Is this just the way it is with a 2 tuner Edge for Antenna? One would think if I’m only recording one program the other tuner would be available to feed the Mini, but apparently not the case. Perhaps a 4 tuner Edge for Antenna wouldn’t have this limitation.

I fear I purchased the wrong Edge TiVo for my intended whole home application. If I add another dual tuner Edge will this solve the V88 error issue or do I need to bite the bullet and purchase a 4 tuner Edge off eBay, and retire my new dual tuner Edge for Antenna?


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

I would not purchase a two tuner tivo. I do not understand why they make them.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

John Eaton said:


> Planning my escape from DirecTV after 26 years. Just purchased an Edge for Antenna with lifetime subscription from Channel Master. I also purchased a TiVo Mini directly from TiVo.
> 
> I have a roof mounted CM-4228 antenna with a CM-7778 preamp and a CM-3418 distribution amp. OTA reception is fine. I also have an Actiontec Bonded MoCA network with six ECB6200 network adapters. Thus, I have an ethernet connection at all seven OTA TV locations.
> 
> ...


I already had a mini vox and initially jumped on a channel master deal for the edge antenna back in early summer, but returned it immediately after realizing it was a 2-tuner version (this was when they first started selling the 2-tuners and the product info had mixed info).

I would've been okay with the 2-tuner from a recording point of view given the price. However, I didn't want to risk it not working with my Mini Vox because when TiVo introduced the original mini back with premiere dvrs, the host mini was required to have 4-tuners.

I ended up buying an open box 4-tuner edge antenna on ebay from channel master outlet and do not have your problem.


----------



## John Eaton (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks for the response. Based on your comments I checked the Channel Master Website and learned I am still within the 30 day return window. So, I'm just home from dropping the Edge off at the UPS store. Minus a $15 return shipping fee I expect a full refund. Sorry to do this to CM as they have been great to work with not only on this by my antenna and accessories too. 


The curious thing about the V88 error was the message, stating Live TV is temporarily unavailable because the TiVo box is restarting, rather than tuner unavailable or something more accurate. Also searching the TiVo support site for the V88 Error code drew a blank. V87 and V89 are there but no V88. 


I would have loved to transfer my TiVo subscription to a 4 tuner Edge, but I don't think it works that way.


So, now I'm going shopping for a 4 tuner TiVo Edge for Antenna.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

John Eaton said:


> Thanks for the response. Based on your comments I checked the Channel Master Website and learned I am still within the 30 day return window. So, I'm just home from dropping the Edge off at the UPS store. Minus a $15 return shipping fee I expect a full refund. Sorry to do this to CM as they have been great to work with not only on this by my antenna and accessories too.
> 
> The curious thing about the V88 error was the message, stating Live TV is temporarily unavailable because the TiVo box is restarting, rather than tuner unavailable or something more accurate. Also searching the TiVo support site for the V88 Error code drew a blank. V87 and V89 are there but no V88.
> 
> ...


I presume you also contacted TiVo and got a refund for your lifetime/all-in service payment?


----------



## John Eaton (Feb 12, 2018)

It will be interesting to see how this all shakes out. My transaction was only with Channel Master, the "All In" $349 deal. Turns out the problem I had getting the Mini to communicate with the Edge was I believe because CM was listed as the owner of record for the TiVo service which of course had to be changed by TiVo.


----------



## John Eaton (Feb 12, 2018)

With the 2-Tuner Edge dropped off at UPS, I came back and ordered a 4-Tuner Edge for Antenna from Amazon after 4:00 pm yesterday. Amazingly my new 4-Tuner TiVo arrived about 11:30 this morning.

I happy to report setup of the new DVR came off without a hitch and after figuring out how to re-run guided setup on the Mini Lux, everything is working great.

I confirmed I can watch Live TV on the Mini while the Edge is recording, so now I just need to get another Mini Lux on order.

BTW, Channel Master has been great to deal with and by chance a gentleman from Channel Master called just as a follow up while I was writing this. I hated to tell him I had just returned a DVR, nonetheless, he confirmed I would get a full refund including the TiVo Lifetime subscription less 7 bucks for return shipping. Great Company!


----------

